
The right to disconnect: French employees can legally ignore work emails at home - space-kablooie
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/french-employees-can-now-legally-ignore-work-emails-outside-of-office-hours
======
CarolineW
Extensive discussion from 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13290875)
(128 comments)

